# In need of a lox recipe



## bethturn (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm looking for a good recipe to make lox. Has anyone tried this and if so, what to use and how do you prepare? I had it years ago in Chicago at a Jewish relatives house and I think they served it with fresh bagels and cream cheese. Any ideas and or recipes would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My brother made it for his restaurant at one point. This recipe seems pretty close to his: http://www.sausagemania.com/loxmania.html

This is very different from Scandinavian gravlax, which is marinated/cured but not smoked.

Enjoy! (B'tay avohn in Hebrew)
Mezzaluna


----------



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

The recipe cited by Mezzaluna is not just a good one, but very thorough in its instructions. During my lox-making period I found several similar to it, but not as detailed. I'm adding it to my collection.

If your looking for a simple recipe that doesn't involve a smoker, here's one for what I call Faux Lox. It's not the real thing (closer to gravlax, really) but it is quite tasty.

Alas, it's been in my file long enough that I can't provide attribution. By the way, as with any raw fish recipe (there is no smoking here), make sure you're starting with really fresh salmon (even if it's been frozen), handle it carefully, and think twice about offering it to someone who is pregnant or immune-deficient.

Faux Lox
1 1/2 pounds firm salmon fillets
1 Tbs. liquid smoke
2 Tbs. brown sugar
8 tsp. Kosher salt
onion and or garlic powder (optional)

Mix the liquid smoke, brown sugar, salt and seasonings (if using)together. Lay the salmon fillets on a board skin side down and spread the mix evenly over it. Gently rub the mixture into the flesh. Wrap each fillet separately with two feet of plastic wrap, making sure to start at one end, and folding up the sides, covering it well by wrapping each piece with at least three wraps. Place wrapped fillets skin-side up in a glass dish. Lay another piece of plastic wrap or waxed paper over the wrapped fish. Place a board or plate on top of the wrap and weight with bricks or cans. Refrigerate for seven days, turning fillets daily. Remove fillets from plastic, rinse briefly, and rewrap. Place in a plastic bag and refrigerate until used.


----------

